# Taking the first step to stop my internet addiction...



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I am missing out on my life because I just sit in front of the computer for 8+ hours a day. So I went into parental controls and made it so I can only use the computer for 1 hour a day. I also blocked all of the porn sites that I frequent. I hope I can stick with this and eventually use all of my extra free time to enjoy life outside of my home.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I got into a little bit of that myself and I'm really really proud of you. I know how hard it is to deal with it. Keep in mind that when you start limiting it you will still crave to use it a long time after. Eventually i actually cancelled my internet at my house so i would have to go to the library to use the net. I have been doing great although whenever i feel stressed i will kinda relapse into using it a lot. It takes time and patience and relationships in life instead of the net being formed for it to work.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, I also want to get in the habit of leaving my house at least once a week (Besides going to work). I usually go out only if I have something to do instead of just going out to enjoy myself. My excuse has normally been, what's the point of going out by myself. Hopefully I can make leaving my house a habit.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah maybe you could get into something like running or walking or even maybe some sort of support group.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I've changed it to 30 minutes a day. I'm also going to limit my TV time to an hour a day.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

nice, pretty soon you are gonna be crawling on the floor dying for tv


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

*Success?*

I made it through day 1 of limited internet and no porn sites. However, before I went to bed, I did the nasty while watching this on FOX:


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Failure

I went over 30 today and I'm gonna look at some porn. When I move out, I won't have internet and then I'll be cured.


----------

